# Flat Spots on Tyres



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Logically I understand how a tyre could get a "flat spot" but how long would you have to leave the van parked up for that to happen. Do dealers regularly move their stock about, what about all the people who spend the winter on one campsite in Spain, do they/you take down their/your safari rooms and move the van at certain intervals. I know the sun plays havoc with rubber but that is not the issue as protectors are used, it is purely the "flat spot" syndrome that is of concern. What thoughts do YOU have.
aguilas389


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you know that you will not be using the van for a while, bump up the pressure to the maximum (stated on the sidewall). It should help to avoid flat spots but remember to drop the pressure again before using it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never suffered from flat spots even after vehicle not moved for 4 months (van tyres NOT "camping" tyres either!)


----------

